# Composition d'une signature avec image dans mail



## Castio (14 Avril 2010)

Bonjour tlm,

Tout est dans le titre.

Comment faites vous pour intégrer des données classiques d'identité et coordonénes, un lien de site et un logo?


----------



## Aliboron (14 Avril 2010)

Si tu regardes au bas de cette page, sur la gauche, tu verras un échantillon de ce que tu peux trouver comme réponses à des questions similaires en faisant une recherche (par exemple avec les mots clés "+signature +image +lien +mail"). Logiquement, tu devrais ainsi trouver l'essentiel des réponses à tes besoins. 

Sinon, décris précisément ce que tu as fait comme essais, ce que tu observes, de quelle version de Mac OS X (et donc de Mail) il est question, etc.


_(et en plus le modo va te faire les gros yeux, parce que tu n'as pas posté ça dans le forum ad hoc "internet et réseau", mais bon...)_


----------



## Castio (15 Avril 2010)

me diriger vers des messages, datant de 2006 à 2009, pour certains sans réponses, n'est pas d'une grande aide et si j'ai posté c'est évidemment après avoir fait des recherches dans le forum.

pareil pour ce qui est de me suggérer de poster ailleurs. perso une appli mail est une appli bureautique, peut m'importe le carburant (internet) qui véhicule le produit de cette appli. comme si en achetant une voiture, on se qualifiait pour l'exploitation d'une raffinerie de pétrole!

je confirme donc ma demande.

les essais que j'ai fais jusque là sont des copier/coller de texte et image jpg dans le champ dédié de mail/préférences/signatures et le résultat n'est pas satisfaisant pour l'image dont la taille n'est pas respectée.

merci d'avance à tou(te)s de votre AIDE.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Avril 2010)

"Et pourtant, elle tourne..."

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/comment-activer-les-liens-dune-signature-mail-235442.html

Aliboron répond rarement à la légère...


*Note du modo : *Oui, je vais lui faire les gros yeux, mais pas parce qu'il s'est trompé de forum, mais bien parce qu'il n'a pas pris le temps de lire cette annonce "à lire avant de poster", ce qui lui aurait évité cette erreur !

On déménage.


----------



## Castio (15 Avril 2010)

merci pour le voyage!


A bientôt pour vos propositions de solutions.


----------

